# Carbon vs. Alu - Eure Crashtests



## b-i-t (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo , da ich auf aufgrund unsäglicher Fahrraddiebe ein neues MTB für mich beschaffen muss (oder darf ), und aus finanzieller Sicht auch Carbon in Frage kommt, hier seit langem mal wieder das vieldiskutierte Thema "Alu oder Carbon?"
Es soll aber nicht wie üblich allgemein rumphilosophiert werden. *Ich bitte ausdrücklich nur um Meldung von Leuten, die schon länger Carbonrahmen am MTB fahren und damit tatsächlich gestürzt sind* - oder zumindest jemand persönlich kennen, auf den das zutrifft! 
*Wie gut oder schlecht haben eure Carbon-Bergesel Stürze weggesteckt?* Bitte gebt auch Informationen zum Rahmenmodell und zur Art eurer Stürze an. Wer mag kann den Thread auch gerne mit eigenen(!) Bildern zum Thema auflockern.
*Wer fachlich fundierte Expertise zum aktuellen Entwicklungsstand bei Carbonrahmen und ihrer Schlagresistenz hat,* z.B. weil er tagtäglich mit Carbon arbeitet, *darf sich ausnahmsweise auch ohne eigene Crashtests zu Wort melden.* 

Meine persönlicher Eindruck: Dünnwandige Alurahmen (wie der meines alten Canyons) können ja auch schon vom etwas schwungvollen Anlehnen am Oberrohr eine Delle bekommen. Wenn Carbon da wirklich noch empfindlicher ist, dann sollte ich den Rahmen ja nicht mal anhusten.

Ich bin auf euer Feedback gespannt. Auf geht's! Schrottet eure Rahmen für mich.


----------



## S-H-A (19. Februar 2017)

Oh je. Hier gibt es bald Mord und Totschlag. 
Sei ehrlich, du hast ganz viel Popcorn im Haus und brauchst Unterhaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (19. Februar 2017)




----------



## sharky (19. Februar 2017)

Wenn du fachlich fundierte Expertisen willst ist ein anonymes Forum natürlich die ideale Plattform hierfür


----------



## Danimal (19. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre seit Jahren Carbon-MTBs und mir ist noch keins davon kaputt gegangen, obwohl ich mich auch mal hingelegt habe, sowohl auf Geröll als auch im wurzeligen Wald. Bei den Rahmen ist trotz Bodenkontakt außer Kratzern nichts passiert. Weil Du nach Rahmenmodell gefragt hast: Cannondale Flash HiMod, Scott Scale, Focus Raven, Chinaböller - auf diese Modelle beschränkt sich meine Erfahrung.
Andersherum ist es jedoch so, dass ich bereits mehrere Alurahmen kaputtgefahren habe. Die sind allesamt gerissen, unabhängig von Stürzen: Am Steuerrohr (Checker Pig), am Tretlager (Trek), an der Dämpferaufnahme (Cannondale), an Schweißnähten (no-name). Von daher bin ich mit der Haltbarkeit der Plasterahmen bisher ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Onkel_Bob (19. Februar 2017)

Hi b-i-t,

Carbon und Crash - ein sehr interessantes Thema ...

Tatsächlich reagiert Carbon auf Überlastung empfindlich und aufgrund geringer Bruchdehnung eben nicht mit plastischer Verformung, sondern mit Bruch. In der Nachweisführung werden deshalb höhere Sicherheitsfaktoren angesetzt - letztlich also nur eine Frage der Auslegung.

Ich fahre seit etwa 15 Jahren Carbonrahmen (selbst gebaut). Trotz zahlreicher Stürze musste ich noch keinen Rahmen zu Grabe tragen.

Ich will das Thema aber keinesfalls verharmlosen. Z.B. hatte ich vor zwei Jahren eine 180€-Carbonlenker entsorgt: beim Sturz hatte sich der Bremshebel verbogen und die Klemmung hatte sich ca. 0,5mm in den Lenker eingearbeitet. Damit war aus meiner Sicht die Tragfähigkeit nicht mehr zu 100% gegeben.

Gruß
Onkel_Bob


----------



## q_FTS_p (20. Februar 2017)

In 3,5 Saisonen Bikepark (~50 Tage pro Saison) mit meinem Antidote Lifeline Carbon gabs nie Probleme und eine weitere Saison wirds noch gefahren. Danach wird gewechselt; aber eigentlich nur wegen dem Umstieg auf 650b und der Lust auf was Neues.


----------



## ragazza (20. Februar 2017)

Carbon-Hardtails: von 2010-2013 ein Ghost Lector WorldCup. Bestimmt 30 Stürze, viele Rennen. Zuletzt brach das Tretlagergehäuse ohne Sturz in sich zusammen. Der Rahmen hatte sein Geld verdient. Einen weiteren Ghost Lector hatte ich mit dem Lenker im Oberrohr zerschossen. Mit Lenkanschlag wäre da nichts passiert. Dann ein China-Hardtail, auch schon einige Rennen und Stürze, keine Schwächen, läuft heut noch.
Fullys: seit 3.2015 BMC Trailfox 29 Carbon, einige Endurorennen, Bikepark, viele Stürze, zuletzt einige Knochenbrüche. Das Rad ist bis jetzt nicht totzukriegen. Alle Bikes mit Carbonlenkern, das 29er mit Carbonfelgen. 
Der einzige Nachteil von Carbon: es ist Sondermüll. Alu kann man recyclen.


----------



## hardtails (20. Februar 2017)

in den letzten beiden Jahren

1x Alu
1x Carbon 
zerstört. beide ohne Sturz.....


----------



## sharky (21. Februar 2017)

ich frag mich halt was der TE bezweckt. oben einen auch hoch wissenschaftlich machen und vorgeben, wer posten darf und wer nicht. aber wenn man sich damit qualifiziert, hier zu posten, weil man entweder vom rad gefalle ist und es keinen schaden genommen hat oder weil man vom rad gefallen ist und es heil blieb und keiner die begleitumstände kennt.... was bringt der thread?


----------



## zerg10 (21. Februar 2017)

Ich sags mal mit einem abgewandeltem Dr. House-Zitat: "Alle Rahmen brechen..." 
Manche früher, manche später, egal ob Alu, Carbon, Stahl oder Titan. Da jetzt wieder so eine Pseudo-Umfrage zu starten halte ich nicht für besonders zielführend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (21. Februar 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Oh je. Hier gibt es bald Mord und Totschlag. [...]


 Bis jetzt ist meine Hoffnung, dass meine Bitte, dass sich nur Leute mir eigenen Erfahrungen (und natürlich sind sie subjektiv) zum Thema  beteiligen, dazu führt, dass sich weniger Menschen totschlagen, ganz gut aufgegangen. 


memphis35 schrieb:


> [...]


Die Videos kannte ich schon, halte sie aber nicht für besonders repräsentativ. Sie passen aber trotzdem gut in den Thread. Danke.


sharky schrieb:


> Wenn du fachlich fundierte Expertisen willst ist ein anonymes Forum natürlich die ideale Plattform hierfür





sharky schrieb:


> ich frag mich halt was der TE bezweckt. oben einen auch hoch wissenschaftlich machen [...]


 Hey @sharky, ich schätze deine Beiträge in anderen Threads sehr. Hier bringen Sie leider nicht weiter - noch nicht, hoffe ich. Meine Intention war nicht auf hoch wissenschaftlich zu machen, sondern nur das übliche Gebashe etwas einzuschränken. 
Ich hätte gerne fundierte fachliche Expertise zum Thema, dafür fehlen mir allerdings die Kontakte. Kannst du mir welche bereitstellen? Der Thread hier bringt mir etwas, weil es bei mir sogar schon an den eigenen (subjektiven) Erfahrungen scheitert aus denen ich mir wenigstens ein Bild machen könnte. Diese subjektiven Erfahrungen stellen mir andere in diesem Thread dankenswerterweise zur Verfügung. Ich schreibe das, weil der eine oder andere sicher ähnliche Fragen hat wie du, würde künftige Diskussionen darüber in diesem Thread aber gerne unterlassen. 


Danimal schrieb:


> [...] Von daher bin ich mit der Haltbarkeit der Plasterahmen bisher ganz zufrieden. [...]


 Danke für dein Feedback! Das halte ich für repräsentativer als das Video.


q_FTS_p schrieb:


> [...] gabs nie Probleme [...]


 Danke! Beruhigend.


ragazza schrieb:


> [...] zuletzt einige Knochenbrüche [...]


Hoffentlich bleibt dir das demnächst erspart! Danke! Die Erfahrungen mit deinem Lector passen ja auch in die Gewichtsklasse für mein geplantes neues Rad!


skwal83 schrieb:


> [...] beide ohne Sturz.....


 Ich wünsche dir in den nächsten Jahren mehr Glück. 


zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich sags mal mit einem abgewandeltem Dr. House-Zitat: "Alle Rahmen brechen..."[...] halte ich nicht für besonders zielführend.


  Ich hoffe meine Intention wird durch meine oben stehende Antwort an @sharky verständlich.


----------



## memphis35 (21. Februar 2017)

Mit diesen individuellen Experdisen  kannst eine Doktorarbeit schreiben . Da sind kontrollierte Labortests natürlich nichts dagegen .


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2017)

Frag ihn mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/02...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

Er macht gerne per Skype den Erklärbär und in einem Gespräch mit ihm lernt man mehr als in einer mehrtägigen Diskussion der hier versammelten, geballten Forumsfachkompetenz.


----------



## SKa-W (21. Februar 2017)

Meine Erfahrung:

16 Rahmen in 3 Monaten (alles Santa Cruz V10.4). Teilweise sind die Rahmen einfach so vom anschauen explodiert, manche sind bei einem kleinen Windhauch abgeknickt  und der Rest wurde durch wild umfallende Steine zerstört. Nachdem Santa Cruz mit den Reklamationen nichtmehr klar gekommen ist haben sie mir als Entschädigung 42,79% der Firmenanteile überschrieben, was mich neben dem Besitzer einer chinesischen Hinterhofcarbonbastelbude zu den stillen Anteilseignern von Santa Cruz macht.
Übrigens, die übriggebliebenen Alu Hinterbauten die in der tobenden Feuersbrunst nicht geschmolzen sind habe ich zu trendig-modischen Möbelstücken umgebaut und an Downhill Hipster verkauft.

Spaß beiseite. Beim Thema Carbon zählen ihn etwa die selben Grundsätze wie bei anderen Rahmen. Nicht das billigste kaufen, auch mal aufs Bauchgefühl hören und schlussendlich kriegt man alles kaputt wenn mans will. Wenn du aber nicht grade am Wochenende Rampage ähnliche Aktionen machst solltest du da mit den bekannten Herstellern keine Probleme kriegen.

Es gibt hier im Forum auch Leute die kaufen sich einen 16€ Carbonlenker direkt aus China und verlangen dann ihr Geld zurück, weil das Ding schrott ist. N bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand hilft da schon ganz gut.

Den @mi.ro wollte ich auch grade vorschlagen. Wenn einer Ahnung hat, dann der.


P.S.: Das oben erwähnte V10.4 mit Enve Carbon Lenker, Felgen, Sattelstütze etc. bin ich 3 Jahrelang problemlos gefahren, bei 110kg, fehlender bzw. mehr so die Bolzende Fahrtechnik und keinerlei Schonung. In der Zeit hab ich aber auch 2 Dorados verbogen, einen E.13 LRS verbeult, mir Schulter, Schlüsselbein und Handgelenk gebrochen.


----------



## --- (21. Februar 2017)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Wenn Carbon da wirklich noch empfindlicher ist, dann sollte ich den Rahmen ja nicht mal anhusten.


Carbon kann spontanexplodieren. Ist einem Schulfreund von mir passiert. Anhusten ist aber egal.


----------



## fone (21. Februar 2017)

Mit der komischen, unlesbaren Formatierung hat sich der TE direkt als fragwürdige Person geoutet.

Um was gehts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (21. Februar 2017)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Den @mi.ro wollte ich auch grade vorschlagen. Wenn einer Ahnung hat, dann der.


ich frag mich nur, wo BMW ausschließlich automatisierte fertigungsverfahren einsetzt, wie er in dem verlinkten interview sagt? also bei der M4 GTS Haube auf jeden fall nicht und beim I3 und I8 kamen die lagen vieler bauteile auch von Hand in die form. ebenso die M3 / M4 irgendwassonderversion Antriebswelle samt tunnel. und bevor wieder rumgesch...n wird: ich erhebe keinen Anspruch drauf, alle BMW cfk teile in der Produktion gesehen zu haben. aber die vorgenannten wurden jedenfalls nicht in einem automatisierten verfahren hergestellt. frage mich auch, wie er sich das vorstellt. cfk ist handarbeit und es gibt keine endeffektoren, die die cfk lagen so handlen können, dass die nachher lagerichtig in der form sind und blasenfrei noch dazu. aber gut. solang das das einzige ist...


----------



## SKa-W (21. Februar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur, wo BMW ausschließlich automatisierte fertigungsverfahren einsetzt, wie er in dem verlinkten interview sagt? also bei der M4 GTS Haube auf jeden fall nicht und beim I3 und I8 kamen die lagen vieler bauteile auch von Hand in die form. ebenso die M3 / M4 irgendwassonderversion Antriebswelle samt tunnel. und bevor wieder rumgesch...n wird: ich erhebe keinen Anspruch drauf, alle BMW cfk teile in der Produktion gesehen zu haben. aber die vorgenannten wurden jedenfalls nicht in einem automatisierten verfahren hergestellt. frage mich auch, wie er sich das vorstellt. cfk ist handarbeit und es gibt keine endeffektoren, die die cfk lagen so handlen können, dass die nachher lagerichtig in der form sind und blasenfrei noch dazu. aber gut. solang das das einzige ist...




Mit der Fertigung von BMW kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, die Frage ist natürlich was du da jetzt unter Automatisierung verstehst? Im Spritzgussbereich gibts schon genug vollautomatisierte Hybridtechnik, bei denen GFK/CFK Zuschnitte per Roboter und Lasertechnik passgenau in die Form eingelegt und umspritzt werden. Hab ich selbst live auf der K-Messe letztes Jahr in Düsseldorf demonstriert bekommen, die etwaige Lasertechnik dazu hab ich bei meinem vorherigen Arbeitgeber Jahrelang mitentwickelt und gefertigt. Durchaus möglich das BMW das im gewissen Rahmen auch schon so durchführt.

Frag den Micha doch einfach, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das du da eine vernünftige Antwort bekommst. Davon abgesehen hab ich schon etwaige Stunden mit ihm in Skype verbracht und möchte jetzt behaupten das er es nicht nötig hat, irgendwelche Storys zu erzählen.


----------



## at021971 (21. Februar 2017)

BMC hat zwischen 2010 und 2015 (ab 2012 für die Serie) ein vollautomatische Carbonrahmenfertigung betrieben, dann aber aufgrund von geringer Stückzahl, dadurch hohen Stückkosten und gewöhnungsbedürftigen Design (Muffen) es 2015 wieder eingestellt.
Der Start: https://www.nzz.ch/magazin/mobil/zurueck-zu-made-in-switzerland-1.7181787
Das Ende: http://www.velojournal.ch/vj-online/nachrichten/2015/bmc-impec.html
Heute benutzen sie es wohl nur noch für die Prototypenfertigung. In dem Video kann man ein Paar Eindrücke von der maschinellen Rahmenfertigung erhaschen: 




Thomas


----------



## at021971 (21. Februar 2017)

Zum Thema Erfahrung mit Carbon.

Anhang anzeigen 577274

Bis dass das Carbon euch schiedet...passiert ist es als ich einen in einen schmalen Trail hineinragenden größeren Ast ausweichen musste. Anschließend dann von dem schmalen Weg abkam und nach harten Kampf um doch noch die Oberhand zu behalten, letztendlich den Kürzeren zog und über den Lenker ging. Der Fahrer hat das wie immer bestens überstanden, aber das Oberrohr des Rotwild R.R2 FS 26" hatte dem Schalthebelgehäuse einfach nichts entgegenzusetzen. Und schon war der Rahmen hin...nicht gebrochen, aber ab dann wäre immer das Risiko eines Bruchs mitfahren. Und Brüche kündigen sich bei Carbonrahmen mitunter nicht vorher an. Wenn es dumm läuft implodieren sie einfach während der Fahrt.

Sicherlich alles sehr ärgerlich, aber am Rahmen selber lag es eigentlich nicht. Der hatte sechs Jahre und rund 6.000 km klaglos und ohne Macken durchgehalten. Der Auslöser für den Schaden war letztendlich ein zu geringer Abstand zwischen Oberrohr und Schalthebeln. Vorherige Stürze haben zu keinen Schäden geführt.

Shit happens...wenn es hat dumm läuft muss man so etwas bei Carbon einkalkulieren. Nichtsdestotrotz spricht für mich nicht viel gegen, aber sehr viel für Carbonrahmen. Ich habe den Rahmen dann auch gegen ein gleiches Modell eines späteren Jahrgangs ersetzt.

Thomas


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> cfk ist handarbeit und es gibt keine endeffektoren, die die cfk lagen so handlen können, dass die nachher lagerichtig in der form sind und blasenfrei noch dazu



Natürlich ist eine vollkommen automatisierte Verarbeitung möglich. Bei komplexeren Formen vielleicht nicht, aber nicht alles ist dermaßen verwinkelt. BMW macht zumindest ein paar Sachen aus CFK vollkommen automatisiert, siehe:






CFK aus additiver Fertigung gibts mittlerweile auch, der Faseranteil beträgt aber nur rund 20% - da ist die Ausrichtung noch ein Problem und es ist wahrscheinlich eher sowas wie das Carbotecture von Magura.


----------



## Livanh (22. Februar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur, wo BMW ausschließlich automatisierte fertigungsverfahren einsetzt, wie er in dem verlinkten interview sagt? also bei der M4 GTS Haube auf jeden fall nicht und beim I3 und I8 kamen die lagen vieler bauteile auch von Hand in die form. ebenso die M3 / M4 irgendwassonderversion Antriebswelle samt tunnel. und bevor wieder rumgesch...n wird: ich erhebe keinen Anspruch drauf, alle BMW cfk teile in der Produktion gesehen zu haben. aber die vorgenannten wurden jedenfalls nicht in einem automatisierten verfahren hergestellt. frage mich auch, wie er sich das vorstellt. cfk ist handarbeit und es gibt keine endeffektoren, die die cfk lagen so handlen können, dass die nachher lagerichtig in der form sind und blasenfrei noch dazu. aber gut. solang das das einzige ist...


ab und zu wärs einfach mal gut nix zu sagen.


----------



## sharky (22. Februar 2017)

Livanh schrieb:


> ab und zu wärs einfach mal gut nix zu sagen.


dann sei doch einfach ruhig


----------



## Livanh (22. Februar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> dann sei doch einfach ruhig


Anscheinend kaum tiefergreifende Kenntnis der Materie, dazu dann Infragestellung der Leuten die direkt an den Problemen gearbeitet haben, in einem Thread in dem die Person nicht mitliest, super Sache.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2017)

So mögen wir unseren sharky


----------



## tobby88 (22. Februar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> cfk ist handarbeit und es gibt keine endeffektoren, die die cfk lagen so handlen können, dass die nachher lagerichtig in der form sind und blasenfrei noch dazu.


Natürlich gibt es so etwas. Die Schalen vom Airbus A350 XWB sind aus CFK und wenn die Maschine nicht gerade Mist gebaut hat, fummelt da keiner am Prepreg mit der Hand rum. Lediglich der Blitzschutz wird per Hand "aufgetragen", aber der wiederum ist nicht aus CFK.
Und natürlich sind die Lagen nachher lagerichtig in der Form, blasenfrei auch. Da das Material nur ein paar mm breit ist, liegt in jeder Lage auch nur dort Material, wo es wirklich gebraucht wird. Ladeluken und Fensterrahmen kann man so entsprechend verstärken, die wenig belastete Oberschale macht man dagegen entsprechend dünner (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist die unter 10mm dick).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (24. Februar 2017)

Da dieser Thread ohnehin schon Off-Topic eskaliert ist , hau ich meine Frage jetzt einfach mal hier rein. Ich freunde mich immer mehr mit dem Canyon Exceed CF SL 7.9 Pro Race an. Ihr dürft das Rad gerne kritisieren, aber Kommentare die in die Richtung gehen, dass es euch einfach vom Einsatzbereich nicht passt oder ihr Fullys vorzieht, dürft ihr gerne für euch behalten. 
Mich interessiert die Frage: *Gibt's Anmerkungen zum CANYON EXCEED CF SL Rahmen?* Zur Leichtversion (SLX) findet man ja überschwängliches Lob in den "FACHpresse" - zu diesem aber quasi nichts. *Was sagt euer Blick in die Glaskugel oder eure Erkenntnisse vom Hörensagen zu diesem Rahmen?*


----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2017)

tobby88 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es so etwas. Die Schalen vom Airbus A350 XWB sind aus CFK und wenn die Maschine nicht gerade Mist gebaut hat, fummelt da keiner am Prepreg mit der Hand rum. Lediglich der Blitzschutz wird per Hand "aufgetragen", aber der wiederum ist nicht aus CFK.
> Und natürlich sind die Lagen nachher lagerichtig in der Form, blasenfrei auch. Da das Material nur ein paar mm breit ist, liegt in jeder Lage auch nur dort Material, wo es wirklich gebraucht wird. Ladeluken und Fensterrahmen kann man so entsprechend verstärken, die wenig belastete Oberschale macht man dagegen entsprechend dünner (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist die unter 10mm dick).


was sind denn "die schalen"? Außenhaut? in welchem werk läuft das ding? in Bremen nicht....


----------



## LeaLoewin (25. Februar 2017)

@sharky eine Außenhaut hast du bei Blechdosen-Fliegern wo der Großteil der Strukturellen Kräfte von einem Gerüst darunter getragen werden und die Haut je nach Flugzeug bis fast allein zur Aerodynamischen Funktion entwertet wird.
Bei Faserverbundbauteilen lassen sich viel größere lasten über die Außenwände übertragen da die Bauteildicke, dank dem Verbund mit Schaum oder Wabenkernen deutlich größer ist als bei Blech. ... Dabei spricht man nunmal von Schalen #isso

zu Carbon allgemein: jede Faserverbundstrucktur beinhaltet nach der Produtkion einen gewissen Anteil an Überlasteten Fasern (sie liegen statistisch einfach gerader im Bauteil und genau in Belastungsrichtung) diese Fasern werden wärend der ersten Betriebsstunden reißen, das ist weder von außen zu sehen, noch schlimm, noch zu verhindern.
(Burton z.b. belastet alle höherwertigen Bretter vor dem Verkauf enstprechend dass dieser Prozess schon abgeschlossen ist und sich die Steifigkeit des Bettes nicht wärend dem Betrieb verändert (Infinite Ride))
dieser Prozess mit dem Reißen der statistisch zum versagen Verdammten Fasern hört auf sobald alle anderen Fasern im Verbund durch die dann geringere Steifigkeit halbwegs gleichmäßig belastet werden.
... um das Aufzufangen hat man Sicherheitsfaktoren bei der Berechnung (Segelflugzeuge halten z.b. nach der berechnung ca. das 1,7Fache der zulässigen Belastung aus und müssen im Bruchversuch mindestens das 1,5Fache reell aushalten.

... und jetzt kommt jemand und will immer leichter, immer schneller und immer ?? 

... inzwischen gibt es genügend Segelflugzeuge die über 50Jahre alt sind und aus GFK und/oder CFK bestehen, die haben gern über 6000 Betriebsstunden und die Hersteller stellen dürfen sich immer weitere Kontrollvorschriften ausdenken für Lebensdauern die einfach nicht so erwartet wurden. (zudem sind so ziemlich alle strukturellen Schäden ohne Festigkeitsverluste reparierbar wenn man will)
... die Paar Alu-Segelflugzeuge die es gibt und gab, werden geheegt und gepflegt, mit den Betriebsstunden geschummelt usw. damit sie nicht in dem Müll müssen weil sie einfach überall anfangen zu Reißen und man eben nicht reparieren kann sondern nur tauschen (aka neubauen)

Fazit: wenn Faserverbund passende Festigkeitsreserven hat um die Einlaufzeit zu überstehen ist er praktisch nicht im normalen Betrieb (innerhalb der vorgesehenen Grenzen) kaputt zu bekommen.

-Wenn Schäden entstehen lassen sie sich recht einfach reparieren, vorallem wenn man es macht bevor sie größer werden könne.
-Auch Lackrisse arbeiten sich so seltsam es klingt mit der Zeit weiter nach unten und können das Gewebe schädigen.
... wenn man sowas findet einfach frühzeitig mal recht feines schleifpapier zur hand nehmen (so 200 aufwärts) und bis zum Gewebe abschleifen (dann kann man sehen ob das gewebe auch Risse hat (wenn ja Reparieren)(wenn nein ein bisschen neuen Lack drauf. ... Bei Klarlack darauf achten dass er UV-Undurchlässig ist, sonst geht das Harz kaputt).

zu guter letzt lässt man Faserverbundteile, vor allem wenn sie nicht weiß lackiert sind nicht in der Sonne/Hitze stehen.
Gerade Sichtcarbon kann da richtig schön heiß werden und ab spätestens 70° werden fast alle Harze eher weicher als härter. (mattschwarz kann bis zu 120°C heiß werden unter der Sonne)


----------



## Der Physiker (27. Februar 2017)

Mein Ansatz: Kaputt bekommt man alles. Wenn es gut gemacht ist hält es aber auch. Daher kann man alles Fahren wenn man dem Hersteller vertraut und wenn man es nicht unvorschriftsmäßig misshandelt 
Persönliche Beispiele:


----------



## bartos0815 (27. Februar 2017)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Da dieser Thread ohnehin schon Off-Topic eskaliert ist , hau ich meine Frage jetzt einfach mal hier rein. Ich freunde mich immer mehr mit dem Canyon Exceed CF SL 7.9 Pro Race an. Ihr dürft das Rad gerne kritisieren, aber Kommentare die in die Richtung gehen, dass es euch einfach vom Einsatzbereich nicht passt oder ihr Fullys vorzieht, dürft ihr gerne für euch behalten.
> Mich interessiert die Frage: *Gibt's Anmerkungen zum CANYON EXCEED CF SL Rahmen?* Zur Leichtversion (SLX) findet man ja überschwängliches Lob in den "FACHpresse" - zu diesem aber quasi nichts. *Was sagt euer Blick in die Glaskugel oder eure Erkenntnisse vom Hörensagen zu diesem Rahmen?*


rahmen und bike funktionieren einwandfrei. habs seit ca. 1,5monaten in verwendung. bisher nix negatives aufgefallen.
was ich mich frage, ob die rahmen slx und sl tatsächlich mit anderen fasern belegt werden oder ob die sl rahmen einfach schwerere ausgesiebte slx rahmen sind. slx wird mit 890gramm angegeben, die wahrscheinlich schwer erreichbar sind und um den ausschuß gering zu halten, werden die rahmen als sl gelabelt?


----------



## tobby88 (27. Februar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> was sind denn "die schalen"? Außenhaut? in welchem werk läuft das ding? in Bremen nicht....


Zu dem Begriff "Schalen" wurde schon alles geschrieben. Zum Werk: In Nordenham und in Augsburg, jeweils bei der Airbus-Tochter "Premium Erotik" ääh "Premium Aerotec" werden solche Bauteile gefertigt. Bestimmt aber auch noch an anderen Stellen. Boeing machts dagegen beim Dreamliner wohl anders, aber genaueres weiß ich da nicht.

Falls dich das Thema mehr interessiert: Passende Suchbegriffe wären MAG Viper, Ingersoll, Advanced Fibre Placement, Prepreg Tow. (und sicherlich noch einige mehr ^^)


----------



## luckyleaf (16. Februar 2018)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> @sharky
> Bei Faserverbundbauteilen lassen sich viel größere lasten über die Außenwände übertragen da die Bauteildicke, dank dem Verbund mit Schaum oder Wabenkernen deutlich größer ist als bei Blech. ... Dabei spricht man nunmal von Schalen #isso



Nennt man die Bauweise nicht „Monocoque“? Oder ist das noch was anderes?


----------



## Miracoolx (18. April 2021)

Mit normaler Geschwindigkeit im Wald in der Kurve ausgerutscht und auf einer Baumwurzel geknallt. wirklich tolles Materiall dieses Carbon, danke Cube


----------



## memphis35 (18. April 2021)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> Mit normaler Geschwindigkeit im Wald in der Kurve ausgerutscht und auf einer Baumwurzel geknallt. wirklich tolles Materiall dieses Carbon, danke Cube
> Anhang anzeigen 1252766




Schon sehr mau von Cube das nicht einer von Cube voraus läuft und die Wurzeln beiseite schafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (18. April 2021)

Einfach reparieren lassen und wieder glücklich sein. 
Im Gegensatz zu Alu ist das bei CFK möglich.


----------

